# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Nevis

## markantigua

After a commitment ceremony on the beach on the bluff side of Curtain Bluff in Antigua my new wife to be and I charted a plane and had a pre honeymoon on the island of Nevis.







Robin wanted to trash the dress, which she did.



Approaching Nevis, a short hop from Antigua about 25 minutes.





We stayed the first 3 nights at Montpelier Plantation which was stunning. The service and food was excellent.

http://www.montpeliernevis.com/

The pool at Montpelier.



The Sugar Mill which also has private dinning inside.



Some general shots of the buildings and grounds with some stunning views.













Lobster salad for lunch.



Will follow with more later, beaches plantation inns and Charlestown the capital








.

----------


## andynap

Super nice and a lovely bride. Love the mango sayings.

----------


## Grey

Congrats to you and your bride.

----------


## markantigua

Hermitage Plantation Inn.
We visited the above, another charming plantation inn. 





















As it was Wednesday when we visited Hermitage, that's suckling pig night.









There are some wind turbines on the island which supply 20% of the islands electricity.





More to follow.

----------


## markantigua

Beaches.
We are spoilt for choice in Antigua for great beaches. Not so in Nevis IMHO. They are still nice to walk with great views though but can be hot underfoot. We still got around to visit some, as we hired a car and it was very easy getting around the island, with a very good main road that virtually circles around the island.

Pinneys Beach.

Home to the Four Seasons Resort and two or three quaint beach bars. Great views, but I was not too keen on the dark sand beach. I had been there before in 1990 and stayed in the FS. So I remember it well.









Nelson Springs.

We preferred the beach down here in the Nelsons Springs area. Home to the Yachtsman Beach Restaurant (Had a very good lunch there) and Chrishi Beach Club. Also it was home to Montpelier's private beach with private facilities on it.













Nisbet Plantation Inn and Beach.

We called in to check it out and the beach as we were booked in there for our fourth and final night. Of all the beaches we visited this one had the finer and whiter sand.







More to follow

----------


## amyb

Congrats.

----------


## markantigua

Charlestown the sleepy capital of Nevis, again easy to get round, with a good road through. Interesting museum of Nelson and one of the birthplace of one of the founding fathers of America, Alexander Hamilton. Also a very early Jewish graveyard dating back to the 1600's.

Vic's Bar.









Alexander Hamilton's birthplace below.









MV Christina.
The plaque below shows the names of the number of people who perished on the ferry between St. Kitts and Nevis in 1970. 233 people drowned. 99 were saved. very very sad.



A short documentary about the disaster.

http://www.islandmix.com/backchat/f6...-nevis-214419/

More to follow.

----------


## JoshA

Interesting history on Nevis. Thanks.

----------


## noel

Great photos and history!
Thanks.

----------


## markantigua

Lunch at The Yachtsman Grill @ Nelsons Springs.

www.YachtsmansGrill.com

Liked the beach down here and lunch was very good, the American hostess Evelyn was very gracious.



The specials board.





I believe there are 9 three storey blocks of condos going up around the restaurant. 3 beach front and the rest behind.



Lunch, Tuna Tasting, Lobster Rissotto and a lobster sandwhich with fries.









Some more still to follow.

Regards
Mark

----------


## JEK

Congratulations -- lovely wedding! Thanks for the history and great photos.

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks for this info and spectacular photos!  Another island on my bucket list..congratulations!

----------


## markantigua

Art Gallery just round the corner from Montpelier Estate, forgot the name ?



The view from the grounds of the art gallery, Nevis Peak, 3,232' high.



Regards
Mark
still another 3 batches of photos to come

----------


## markantigua

The Golden Rock Plantation Inn.

http://goldenrocknevis.com/

Set higher in the mountains this had spectacular views and incredible vegetation with hikes available from the inn's grounds.





The sugar mill has been converted into an apartment as well for guests.































Regards
Mark

----------


## amyb

Lush gardens. Your wife dresses up the properties nicely

----------


## markantigua

Our fourth and last nights stay was at the Nisbet Plantation Inn.

http://nisbetplantation.com/

We were upgraded when we arrived from a garden cottage to a lower deluxe suite, very nice of them I thought. Ours was called ---





The beach restaurant.



A lobster roti for lunch.



The pool.



Some beach/sea views.















Thursday night is bbq night, so they had a very good selection of seafood and meats, a 1 hour rum and wine party before the bbq, with a decent band playing.
Plus they had a great selection of desserts after the bbq.

The band playing



The wonderful desserts.















A few more to follow from Nisbet then the last batch will be our flight from Nevis back to Antigua.

----------


## amyb

It seems they have taken the dessert PROFITEROLES to new heights.

----------


## NHDiane

I love the look of all your accommodations and I've always heard good things about Nisbet.  You have a beautiful photo journal of this special trip.  Thanks for continuing to take us along.

----------


## markantigua

Some more views of Nisbet







The fitness centre. Very quaint.



Some inside views of the Great House @ Nisbet.













A couple of outside snaps.





Regards
Mark

----------


## markantigua

My last batch, leaving Nevis and reaching the shores of home Antigua.

Our chariot awaits !



Nevis coast below us.



Antigua coming up.



Sandy Island below, I guess most islands have a Sandy Island off their shores. ?



Looking at Deep Bay, Galley Bay and the 4 beaches of Hawksbill in Antigua.



Looking at sandals to the left with the pool, Antigua Village, Siboney & Buccaneer Cove.



Another angle showing Deep Bay and Galley Bay.



Runaway Bay below.



On the approach to landing at VC Bird International Airport.



Well that's it folks, as they say the honeymoon is over. Hope everyone enjoyed the picture post report and thanks for all your comments and good wishes.

All the best

Mark.

----------


## noel

Great reporting and great photos!
Thanks for sharing, and congratulations!

----------


## amyb

Ditto-fun to tag along with you.

----------


## NHDiane

Mark, what were some of your favorite restros and accommodations?

----------


## julianne

Wonderful report...thanks for sharing. Congratulations and much happiness to you and your lovely bride.

----------


## markantigua

> Wonderful report...thanks for sharing. Congratulations and much happiness to you and your lovely bride.



Many thanks glad you enjoyed the report.

----------

